# Adagio Lures



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

Good Morning,

Has anyone had any experience/success with the Adagio Lures (http://www.fishhead.com.au/store/produc ... Heavy.html), I was in at a tackle shop yesterday and was recommended to get onto these for casting into boils. The Tuna outside of the Sunshine Coast have seemed a bit finicky and havent been picking up the normal style slugs as consistently as past years, so i was semi keen to try something different. Although they are much bigger than slugs which is a little cause for concern because i have heard that tuna will only eat what is the same size as the bait they are eating.

Apparently these have a much different action, being recommended to twitch the lure along, rather than a fast retrieve.

So can anyone add any value to this, any tips, experience or hot catches?

Cheers


----------



## TheBaron (Jan 11, 2012)

I've also been put onto these but haven't had a chance to use them yet with the weather so am interested to hear if anyone's had any luck?

Note: Adagio is the model. Duel (Yo-Zuri) is the manufacturer.

Cheers

Hilly


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PeregianAnglers said:


> being recommended to twitch the lure along, rather than a fast retrieve.


To get that action it might be worth looking at "line dancer" on YouTube


----------



## TheBaron (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheers for the advice gents

Hilly


----------

